# ESP Horizon NT II vs Ernie Ball JP 6



## omentremor (Jun 9, 2009)

Ahoy and what's crackin'?
So have found myself in that time old trap of hoarding mid range guitars and now that i have money wanna change what I'm using in favour of something more high end and special. FIrst comes the 6 and shortly after the 7.
So I've narrowed my choices down to the Horizon NT II and the JP 6 and frankly can't make a decision and because i live in a small Australian state i don't have access to the JP in order to try it. Now i really like the Horizon but can't help but feel like going out on a limb so i am calling the help of an expert panel of highly esteemed musicians, ie this website.
My rig is a GT-8 going into a Randall RG200. The majority of what i play is metal, ranging from fast techier stuff like arsis and beneath the massacre to more melodic machine head esque ness. I do play a lot of clean more opeth like prog aswell but the metal is my main focus. So help me oh ss.org and vote for this poor man who'se brain is weeping crying doves over this decision.


----------



## MTech (Jun 9, 2009)

You have played the NT and really like it so that's one thing obviously but lets address what all you like because there's a good bit different on those two guitars though both are good axes. I've got plenty of time on both these guitars but right off the bat I can tell you the JP is "faster".
The ESP Horizon NT has a fatter neck, I'm not really big on it compared to the MII. The JP6 is a lot thinner than both especially the NT. It's also more of a flat shape, but the 7 string version feels extremely flat.
There's the obvious Bolt-On vs Neck-Thru which is a personal preference.
Stock Pickups The NT is going to have more or a crunch where as the JP has the more liquid sound associated with DiMarzios.
Knob Layout... I can't stand where volume knobs are on stock guitars but the Petrucci models lay everything out perfectly IMO. 
Trem/No Trem.. or better yet Trem + Piezo. (which in itself is one of the main reasons I like the Petrucci models. It's a smooth trem with piezo ability that has dual outputs.

I would say there's a wood difference but the newer JPM's you can get Mahogany and quilt tops etc. However I like natural necks so that's also a perk for the Petrucci models.
I think if you wanna go the way of Opeth gettig a JP w/ Piezo would work extremely well for you *A Parker would also be a good option*. Also as for heavier music you could give a listen to The Human Abstract as they used EBJPM last time I saw them.


----------



## omentremor (Jun 9, 2009)

Cheers for that. Does anyone have any experience with the JP for high gain death metal, can it handle it cause that is pretty much what will influence my decision because the vast majority of what i do is high gain metal.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 9, 2009)

either this:

ESP Horizon NT-II Black Aqua | iMusician

or this:

ESP Guitars Horizon NT II Electric Guitar, See-Thru Black Cherry

why? because they are awesome guitars and will do Opeth-esque tone perfectly 

I've played both the ESP and the Ernie Ball and the ESP is much better value for money IMO.


----------



## Nick (Jun 9, 2009)

indeed i fully agree with the above.

I own an NT II and it is amazing for opeth style death metal as it is extremely versatile. it also looks great!

i voted for that purley because i own one and love it.


----------



## Bleak (Jun 9, 2009)

I think the JP6 is the better choice, personally. Believe me, I'm an ESP whore, but the JP's are just a lot more versatile, and feel amazing.


----------



## JonnHatch (Jun 9, 2009)

I own a JP6 (currently for sale), and hands down, out of 23 6 strings ive owned, is my fav! I was playing high gain death metal on it( Between the Buried and Me) and it freakin smoked. And the neck is sooo thin. Only reason im sellin mine is i have monster hands and im used to 7's and 8's now, and havnet played the JP6 in a few months.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...ted/87812-feeler-ernie-ball-musicman-jp6.html


----------



## omentremor (Jun 9, 2009)

out of curiosity wha were a couple of the other 6ers


----------



## JonnHatch (Jun 9, 2009)

Lets see, Jackson Kelly KE-2, Jackson RR1 (US), Jackson KV-1, Ibanez Prestige RGA 121, Ibanez Prestige RGT220, Ibanez S540Ltd, Ibanez S520EX, Ibanez RGT42, PRS Custom 24, PRS CE24, PRS SAS, Gibson Les Paul Standard, Gibson Voodoo V, ESP Horizon Custom, ESP Eclipse Custom, LTD F-1000, LTD H-1000, and thats about all i can remember now!! Haaa WOW i spent a shitload of money over the years... After I got my Musicman I sold the majority of these guitars, and a few got stolen. Basically i narrowed it down to the JP6 and the Ibanez Prestige RGA121(BADASS, my 2nd fav out of all these guitars), but when i got into 7 string, and now 8's, i found my true calling If you have any questions at all lemme know. Im a pickyass dude when it comes to guitars, I manage a guitar store, and i have loads of experience with several brands I will say this: ESP is a BADASS company, their guitars are very nice. But even though the JP6 is bolt neck, something about it screams EXPENSIVE guitar.. Their craftsmanship is 2nd to none.


----------



## omentremor (Jun 9, 2009)

Man you've had an extensive range of beautiful guitars. He only thing that really has been making me think twice about the JP is the bolt, basswood and lack of examples of it being used for agressive metal. One thing though is Ill have an ESP regardless. See my current collection consists of
ESP LTD H-302 w/ EMG 81s (what im selling and replacing with either of these)
ESP LTD MHB-400 (keeper, i got a great deal and its an awesome backup)
Maton MS-500 (freakishly nice aus guitar that has the most beautiful unique tone)
Ibanez RG 1527 (selling for probably a KXK V-7)
So regardless ill have an esp, although not at the same level a mean axe none the less. I'm leaning towards the JP big time now unless i cop some solidly persuasive arguments...


----------



## JonnHatch (Jun 9, 2009)

Sweet collection!! Yeah only reason im selling the JP6 is cuz i wanna KxK baritone 7 haha. Well, in ESP's defense, they dont have many guitars that ARENT metal Them, Ibanez, and Schecter are sort hooked on this "We are metal gods" syndrome, so most of the stuff they make is geared towards that genre. But since i got the JP6, i quit with the whole EMG thing and switched to the D-Sonic in my 7's too. Its sooo versatile. And capable of really brutal crunch. The neck pickup in the JP6 does have a really "liquid" sound, really dark, and perfect for fat leads. The only thing you might not like about the JP6 is the middle position: It splits the coils for a twangy strat sound. Its awesome for cleans, though. But it IS a Petrucci signature guitar in every aspect: His cleans are chimy, and his leads are fat and smooth, with crunchy distortion. When i played the JP6 in my metal band, i played it through an old Mesa Dual Rec, but moved up to a Framus Cobra. Fuckin metal through both amps. oh and the bolt neck thing, TRUST me, its not a big issue.. i LOVE neckthrus and their smoothness, but the JP6 is one of the only bolt ons i never really thought "man i wish it was neckthru".... you just gotta play one. Its different. Man, now i dont wanna sell my JP6


----------



## omentremor (Jun 9, 2009)

And one last question that I doubt I really need to ask but the JP would handle drop B fine wouldn't it? I use Drop B for my 6 and A standard for the 7.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 9, 2009)

well if you're going to play in B why not just get a JP7?


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 9, 2009)

Horizon II


----------



## omentremor (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't really have a preference to 6 or 7 but don't use a 7 unless I'm gonna use the full range and so far our B based material doesn't. Wow what a convaluted sentence.


----------



## JonnHatch (Jun 9, 2009)

I have it strung up in C# standard right now with 11-49(plain 3rd) but when i played in my old band i had it in drop A... now that i think of it, i recorded our old demo with it... checkout www.myspace.com/crownhillband

That recording was completely done with the JP6 in drop A through a Peavey 6505+

Keep in mind, thats my OLD band, i write much less cheesier stuff now:


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 9, 2009)

Electric Sound Products 

I can tell you right now the ESP will sound better than the EBMM through a Randall. They do not mix with basswood guitars, ash guitars are iffy too. I'd go alder if possible with having the Randall in mind.


----------



## ccc187307 (Jun 9, 2009)

ESP...ESP...ESP!!!!


----------



## MTech (Jun 9, 2009)

omentremor said:


> The only thing that really has been making me think twice about the JP is the bolt, basswood and lack of examples of it being used for agressive metal.



There's no reason you can't use it for aggressive metal, all you have to get over is it being a bolt on which trust me you have full access to the frets on this thing. Also basswood isn't an issue as I said in the first post they make mahogany ones now. Actually they do more than that.. "Alder with bookmatched maple top and mahogany Tone Block. Koa Top - Mahogany body" It's 25.5 scale so tuning is no issue and if you want more tension you can buy the baritone one which is a 27.5in scale and comes tuned to Bb stock.
Good Pics Here






Honestly between the two and I'm also huge on ESP but the JP is way more versatile and has a neck that's worlds faster. If I was to recommend anything other than these it'd be a Rico Jr. because you'd be spending around the same price as the JP and getting something exactly how you want it. That's why i got the Petrucci setup on mine (same toggle, but I opted out of a tone knob)


----------



## omentremor (Jun 10, 2009)

One detail i forgot to mention was the JP is a specific deal, it's a one off left in stock as is the ESP, basically the place I'm looking at is clearing all their stock from last year at stupid prices. So the JP will definutely be basswood but i can get either guitar for 2500 AUS, which frankly is a ridiculous saving. I do believe that right now I'm going to ring up and order the JP.


----------



## MTech (Jun 10, 2009)

Well the JP costs more and it's more versatile, and comes with a case where as the ESP's don't so if the price is the same than IMO the decision is pretty clear.


----------



## Nick1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Ive owned around 80 guitars. Ibanez, PRS, Gibson, Washburn, Fender, Cort, Honer, ESP, Jackson, Schecter, Ernie Ball, Carvin, And lots more. 
And I can honestly say out of all of them I only really miss the EBMMs. (and Axis, 1 Silhouette, 1 JP6) I currently own a Silhouette that I customized and its amazing. It plays great, and the sustain is awesome and the tone is just great. Plus the tuning is awesome. I change strings on it and tune it up and I maybe tune once until I change strings again! It has locking tuners and graphtech saddles thats it. If you are still debating Id go for the EBMM.


There are other EBMM besides the JP. What about a Silhouette? Thats what the JP is based on? Or and Axis or the Luke? Anyone of them would rock.


----------



## omentremor (Jun 10, 2009)

Cheers heap for everyone who has advised me. The decision is the JP6 which I just ordered and payed for. So now i go into many a sleepless night worrying about her making it home ok. And when she gets here I molest the hell out of her.


----------



## JonnHatch (Jun 10, 2009)

OMG! get ready to experience pure joy and happiness in the form of wood and metal


----------



## MTech (Jun 10, 2009)

What color?? 

Good Choice!


----------



## sevenstringj (Jun 10, 2009)

EDIT: Oh, nevermind. You got it already. Enjoy!


----------

